# Tom Sauer in Motorcycle Accident



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

> Tom Sauer has fought notable names in mixed martial arts, including Enson Inoue, Marcio "Pe de Pano" Cruz, Vladimir Matyushenko, Jeff Monson and Valentijn Overeem, but it's his current battle that might be his toughest.
> 
> Sauer, a fixture of the sport since 1998, is recovering from an April 24 motorcycle accident in Belleview, Fla., that left him with broken bones in both legs, as well as torn ligaments in his pelvis.
> 
> ...


Hope he gets better.


----------

